# Best Fried Chicken in London?



## Xanadu (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen this type of thread before, but I can't find it.

Where can you get the best southern fried chicken in London?

I'm sure KFC used to be great, but these days, it just doesn't hit the spot.  It's all MSG and grease now.  I seem to remember it being crispy on the outside, juicy and full of chickeny-flavour on the inside, with the taste of real herbs and spices in the skin.  Now, all I can taste is the fat, MSG & salt.

That's fine for when you're pissed up, but when you're looking for a sober meal, it makes me yearn for the past


----------



## tarannau (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not sure that KFC's changed recipe, it's more a bit inconsistent and prone to keeping worse than other fast foods. Sometimes you get excellent, proper crispy chicken and the next time, in the same store and on the same equipment, you get a repulsively greasy thing that repeats on you for hours afterwards. It's the Russian Roulette of the fast food world.

I chat my local fried chicken emporiums up and demand freshness, either that or go to one of the local West Indian places, where a kindly soul often fries to order for me. Tends to be more crispy than the pressure fried KFC equivalent, but none the worse for it. 

I think Rooster's is the only other real 'quality' chain, but I can't say I've visited. Fried Chicken's a surprisingly difficult thing to cook consistently in large batches - I think the inconsistency's a bit of a price to pay for eating oddly shaped bits of animal.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 26, 2008)

it's always tasted the same to me 

West Indian chicken take away is a slightly different thing really, hardly a chicken shop... There are 2 on the elephant end of the walworth road if you wanna check em out. More expensive than a chicken shop, but not by a lot.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2008)

Can you imagine how hard actually trying to find that out would be, seeing how many chicken shops there are in London.

It'd be like Super Size Me but with a sad ending.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 26, 2008)

Chicken Cottage, Tooting


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome thread 

Mine's gotta be 'Favourite Chicken n Ribs' on Brixton Hill. Once you've picked the cysts out its full of scrummy goodness.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Can you imagine how hard actually trying to find that out would be, seeing how many chicken shops there are in London.
> 
> It'd be like Super Size Me but with a sad ending.



super size did have a sad ending - he got rid of Super Size options in maccy d's before it even came to the UK 

Morgan Spurlock. 

Morgan.

Spurlock.

wtf


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 26, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> Chicken Cottage, Tooting



thats a chain tho innit?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2008)

5t3LLa has a theory about the best chicken shops.
ideally they will have blue, white and red on their sign.
there may well be a picture of a chicken.
there may also be mention of 'burgers' or 'ribs'.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'm not sure that KFC's changed recipe, it's more a bit inconsistent and prone to keeping worse than other fast foods. Sometimes you get excellent, proper crispy chicken and the next time, in the same store and on the same equipment, you get a repulsively greasy thing that repeats on you for hours afterwards. It's the Russian Roulette of the fast food world.



I'm not even sure if it's inconsistent by nature - rather that if you go at busy periods you're more likely to get a freshly done batch rather than something that has been lying around for hours.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 26, 2008)

I want some fried chicken now


----------



## DG55 (Dec 27, 2008)

There must be a blog for fried chicken reviews, like that fry-up one.

I know what you mean about KFC though, it can be great but it is inconsistent. I get a feeling its the best all-rounder though, having been to many cheapo chains with their stale and tasteless chicken.

Although saying that, I've just remembered Sams chicken, which has always been fantastic. It's also dirt cheap. The chicken always seems fresh, juicy and delicious. Then again I havn't been there that much since surprisingly there aren't any branches in the myriad of chicken shops in the Camberwell/Peckham area.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with the OP that KFC doesn't taste as nice as it used to, even with a freshly cooked batch.  The skin tastes blander than a few years ago.

Morleys used to be even nicer than KFC IMO.

Don't know if they still are as there are none up here in North London.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 6, 2009)

Texas Chicken on Holloway road is AMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAZIng.....well as amazing as fried chicken gets!!!


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jan 6, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Chicken Cottage, Tooting



It got closed for a while due to rats.


----------



## Nixon (Jan 7, 2009)

DIY fried chicken..much tastier and you know that your eating chicken and nothing else.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 7, 2009)

I forget the name but the shop on the right just north of dalston junction is BY FAR the best i have had, it just looks like a normal one from the outside though


----------



## tarannau (Jan 7, 2009)

Nixon said:


> DIY fried chicken..much tastier and you know that your eating chicken and nothing else.



With respect, if you can't identify bits of chicken then food's a bit too risky for you.  

I can't speak for the nuggets mind.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 7, 2009)

Well it certainly isn't the one at Stockwell Cross, which when I passed on the bus this evening, appears to have barbecued itself and the two flats above it.


----------



## FriedChickenGod (Feb 2, 2013)

Much better than KFC is Sam's Chicken, Hackney, Prince Regents, Kentish Town, Manor House.  Its tastes fried to perfection.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 2, 2013)

Well you'd know FriedChickenGod


----------



## Belushi (Feb 2, 2013)

Can i get a side order of Spam there?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 2, 2013)

There is a Sam's at Tally Ho and annoyingly it is very good.

Good work, bumping a 4 yr old fried chicken thread and spamming it


----------



## IC3D (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought only school kids got fried chicken from takeaways cos their parents were at work


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 2, 2013)

tarannau said:


> I'm not sure that KFC's changed recipe, it's more a bit inconsistent and prone to keeping worse than other fast foods. Sometimes you get excellent, proper crispy chicken and the next time, in the same store and on the same equipment, you get a repulsively greasy thing that repeats on you for hours afterwards. It's the Russian Roulette of the fast food world.


 
I've all but given up...I know it can be good, but I've had so many shit ones, it does't seem worth the effort anymore. 

The burgers are safest bet as there is less grease to start with, but they hardly fill you up and they aren't cheap.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 2, 2013)

FriedChickenGod said:


> Much better than KFC is Sam's Chicken, Hackney, Prince Regents, Kentish Town, Manor House. Its tastes fried to perfection.


Sams in Forest Gate got busted for illegal labour practices.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 2, 2013)

stick yer postcode in here to check out the hygene rating of your local emporium - some are pretty shocking

http://ratings.food.gov.uk/search/en-GB?sm=1


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2013)

Heh 

http://ratings.food.gov.uk/business...=7&sc=http://ratings.food.gov.uk/search/en-GB


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2013)

Craft Beer Co have some work to do.... 

ratings.food.gov.uk/business/en-GB/495901?ba=Brixton+&st=1&pi=11&sc=http%3a%2f%2fratings.food.gov.uk%2fsearch%2fen-GB


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 2, 2013)

Morleys seem to range from 0 to 5


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2013)

Mowleys


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 2, 2013)

McD's McChicken mayo burger for 99p is reassuringly foul (more foul than fowl, I suspect). Mechanically recovered beaks, eyes, assorted weird bird organs, veins, claws and eggpipes


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2013)

i LOLed at eggpipes


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 2, 2013)

You wouldn't LOL if you found one in your burger


----------



## Belushi (Feb 3, 2013)

It's the convenience food of 21st century London. Once upon a time it was fish and chips, and before that pie and mash, but nowadays its cheap fried  chicken that dominates the High Streets.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

I prefer getting tandoori chicken from Khans...


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 6, 2016)

I really wonder if there is a difference between all the different brands, or does it just depend on whether your getting a fresh batch or not.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jan 7, 2016)

I know it is a proper restaurant rather than a post pub grease bath, but the fried chicken here is the best I have eaten in this country.

Foxlow Restaurant Food Menu


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 7, 2016)

Morleys in Streatham Common - consistently good (then I'm consistently drunk when I go in there).


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2016)

My local fried chicken place gives free food to youngsters who have no money and look hungry.


----------



## pesh (Jan 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Morleys in Streatham Common - consistently good (then I'm consistently drunk when I go in there).


Morleys is great when you're pissed and eating it on the way home in the dark, but pretty scarey in the daylight hours when you can see what you're eating.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 10, 2016)

Roosters Spot Brixton! Best £4.50 half grilled chicken money can buy.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 10, 2016)

pesh said:


> Morleys is great when you're pissed and eating it on the way home in the dark, but pretty scarey in the daylight hours when you can see what you're eating.



the darkness is where it belongs.
i pretend it never happened the day after - morleys is one ugly bird.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2016)

Farmer Giles said:


> I know it is a proper restaurant rather than a post pub grease bath, but the fried chicken here is the best I have eaten in this country.
> 
> Foxlow Restaurant Food Menu



Are they related to Foxton's by any chance?
I can't see £14 chicken and chips meeting with the approval of Urbanites. Accusations of being hipster gentrification wanker will be winging your way shortly I predict.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2016)

^ Yeah £14 is a bit steep tbh.

I don't eat meat very often, but the thought of a good bit of fried chicken is something that will make me salivate (and IMO it is one of the most enticing ways to cook chicken).  I wouldn't go as far as hipster gentrification wanker accusations mind you.  But £14 is a bit ott.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 11, 2016)

When I was living in Jerez there were two chicken places near me. The chicken was cooked in a rotisserie and you could get a whole one for about 5€. One did amazing fried chicken, to order. You could get a variety of sides, usually cooked/made to order, too. I'd love something similar in the UK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I prefer getting tandoori chicken from Khans...


Badgers


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2016)

themonkeyman said:


> Chicken Cottage, Tooting


Yep. Still this.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 11, 2016)

Pickman's model times have changed.

Orange buffalo is the best. Srs.

Cc Badgers


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 11, 2016)

what's the equivalent of Morleys up North London?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2016)

magneze said:


> Yep. Still this.



The tower burgers are lovely. Sadly I don't live anywhere near one.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> The tower burgers are lovely. Sadly I don't live anywhere near one.


The Tooting one is quite swish, it's a showcase IIRC.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2016)

dessiato said:


> The chicken was cooked in a rotisserie and you could get a whole one for about 5€.



I've been to Spanish Supermarkets like that. Except cheaper and we used to buy some fresh baked bread to go with it. Delicious.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2016)

magneze said:


> The Tooting one is quite swish, it's a showcase IIRC.



I live in the Peak District. Was introduced to it by an ex in Manchester. They were particularly awesome as they delivered,so to be fair I never consumed one sober.


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 11, 2016)

dessiato said:


> When I was living in Jerez there were two chicken places near me. The chicken was cooked in a rotisserie and you could get a whole one for about 5€. One did amazing fried chicken, to order. You could get a variety of sides, usually cooked/made to order, too. I'd love something similar in the UK.



Theres load of rotisserie chicken in London, particular in areas with high Arabic/north eastern population. Finsbury Park and Green Lanes have loads, as does Edgware Road. Just got to keep an eye out.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2016)

sovereignb said:


> Theres load of rotisserie chicken in London, particular in areas with high Arabic/north eastern population. Finsbury Park and Green Lanes have loads, as does Edgware Road. Just got to keep an eye out.



The thread was about fried chicken though, rotisserie is not the same thing (although is nice in its own right, no dispute there).


----------



## sim667 (Jan 11, 2016)

I want fried chicken now


----------



## passenger (Jan 11, 2016)

last time i had Morleys it was rank 10 years ago and it still in my mind 
god now`s how i did`nt get e coili


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2016)

passenger said:


> last time i had Morleys it was rank 10 years ago and it still in my mind
> god now`s how i did`nt get e coili



Probably because you are more likely to get campylobacter or salmonella from chicken


----------



## passenger (Jan 11, 2016)

Epona said:


> Probably because you are more likely to get campylobacter or salmonella from chicken


the chicken was bad but the ribs where rancid i was so hungry


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2016)

passenger said:


> the chicken was bad but the ribs where rancid i was so hungry



Don't be sorry that you didn't get e coli, I had it once and never been so ill in my life, took me several months to properly recover from it.


----------



## passenger (Jan 11, 2016)

poor you Epona


----------



## dessiato (Jan 11, 2016)

Epona said:


> Don't be sorry that you didn't get e coli, I had it once and never been so ill in my life, took me several months to properly recover from it.


I got it once from some dodgy pork, I think. It's dreadful. It's one of the worst things that I've had.


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 12, 2016)

Epona said:


> The thread was about fried chicken though, rotisserie is not the same thing (although is nice in its own right, no dispute there).



I know...i was the one who bumped this thread out of oblivion. I was just quoting the poster who didnt seem to think you can get rotisserie over in the UK.


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 12, 2016)

passenger said:


> the chicken was bad but the ribs where rancid i was so hungry



Morleys and tbh most fried chicken shop ribs are always shit. It suprises me people still buy em.


----------

